
Pow.js - Algorithmic sunburst generator via CSS, canvas and jQuery. - the_archer
http://obadger.com/pow/
======
bascule
Are you familiar with Pow? <http://pow.cx/>

It also happens to be written in JavaScript

------
wamatt
It's cool, but makes Chrome laggy and slow to scroll :/

(Latest version on OSX Lion)

~~~
75c84fb8
Yeah, it's probably the gratuitous secondary sunburst being drawn into the
background of that demo page. That's a pretty big PNG image (i.e. the size of
your viewport) being generated. For smaller uses it shouldn't be an issue, but
gratuitous use will definitely cause performance problems.

------
pyre
Looks rather interesting when you tell it to do 1000 rays.

~~~
shousper
I liked 100000 better.

------
NHQ
Very nice. Forked!

------
wavephorm
If you only have one element, then why does it require jQuery?

Is learning this one simple API call too hard for people?

    
    
      document.getElementById()

~~~
statenjason
It does more than just selecting an element. It also finds an inner element to
do the burst from, grabs OuterWidth, and sets css.

While it is possible to do these without jQuery, you could say that about any
jQ plugin.

------
jQueryIsAwesome
Pretty cool, but originX and originY don't work in this example (Last Chrome /
Windows 7) and the fact that you generate base64 enconded images on the fly
instead of using canvas (or svg) renders this unusable for animations.

~~~
75c84fb8
originEl if present overrides originX/Y. It wouldn't be too hard to build a
similar tool that absolutely positions a canvas within an element, but there's
a tradeoff in complexity. Setting a CSS background is a nice, simple approach.

